# Shimano torium and trinidad factory upgrade



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

I have an older torium 30 and would like to get the free factory upgrade on the handle shaft and the drags shown on this link

has anyone had this done on a torium ?

http://fish.shimano.com/publish/content/global_fish/en/us/index/media_and_events0/Press_Releases/2006/trinidad___torium.html

<SPAN class=headline>Trinidad & Torium Upgrade Release <DIV class=clear></DIV><DIV class=shimglobal_texttitleimage></DIV><DIV class=clear></DIV><DIV class=shimglobal_parsys><DIV class=shimglobal_parsys_cell><DIV class=shimglobal_texttitleimage><DIV class=text>DRAG AND HANDLE SHAFT UPGRADES NOW BEING OFFERED
ON SHIMANO TRINIDAD AND TORIUM REELS

IRVINE, Calif. 1/06 -- Saltwater anglers who that prefer to use heavy braided lines are now being offered a drag and handle shaft upgrade to their Trinidad and Torium 16, 20 and 30 size reels.

?This upgrade will definitely aid those customers fishing in the upper end of the drag curve,? said Brian Nolte, fishing tackle service manager for Shimano. ?Many anglers are using lines with a breaking strength of 50# or higher with the drags tightened down all the way and the upgrade will make the reels perform even better in this range.? 

?Customers typically fishing lighter mono, up to 30 pound test, in the lower drag ranges most likely won?t see a benefit from the upgrade and we recommend they leave their current drag as is. As a matter of fact, this upgrade will actually reduce the drag range and adjustability for these anglers due to the steep drag curve.? 
Nolte notes that Shimano?s service staff will offer the free upgrade to anglers owning Trinidad and Torium 16, 20 and 30 size reels at the upcoming Fred Hall shows in Long Beach, Calif. and San Diego. Shimano?s authorized warranty centers can also provide the free upgrade.

?All the Trinidad and Torium reels we now have on the market already are offered with this new upgrade feature,? said Nolte. If you?re note sure on the reel you own, please bring the reel to one of the upcoming shows, or call our service department at 877/577-0600 and we?ll be able to assist you.

For more information on Shimano?s customer service and the Trinidad/Torium upgrade feature, visit the Shimano web site at: www.shimano.com.
</DIV></DIV></DIV></DIV>


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks to me like you have totake it to the show. 

I would like to upgrade mine too so if you figure out a way to get it done local please let me know


----------



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

it's for reels made before 2005 only, if you have a later model the upgrade is already done

I bought mine in 2004

you can call phone# shown above

http://fish.shimano.com/publish/content/global_fish/en/us/index/customer_service0/reel_maintenance_instructions.download.-mainParsys-000112-downloadFile.html/TN%20and%20TOR%20Upgrade%20Tutorial_2.pdf

this shows what they do, I have not tightened my drag down all the way while fighting AJ's, I think it would pull your arms outta the sockets


----------



## FISHBOXFULL (May 9, 2008)

I tighten my torium20 down all the way and have stripped the drag on 2 reels. parts are cheap but i will definately look into this upgrade by calling the #. thanks for the post


----------



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

this post shows another upgrade for that problem

http://alantani.com/index.php?topic=509.0

who serviced your torium reel for you when it broke ?


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

I have after 05 models so i dont need the upgrade, but i have changed my drag washers out to Carbontex. I had to completely dissamble one reel as I used their upgrade procedure; it's not too bad to do. I have smoked the other graphite washers after a few years of use. The carbontex are a great upgrade for toriums as I believe the graphite washers suck. much smoother drags that dont wear out as easily. bout $20 each set.


----------



## LuckyLady (Oct 2, 2007)

Buckwild, I also upgraded to carbontex drag washers in my Torium and Trinidad. Half Hitch is a Shimano authorized repair shop and does good work. The actual work is done in the Panama City store but you can drop them off at the store in Navarre and they will transport them both ways for you. I recommend them highly!!


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

> *LuckyLady (12/13/2009)*Buckwild, I also upgraded to carbontex drag washers in my Torium and Trinidad. Half Hitch is a Shimano authorized repair shop and does good work. The actual work is done in the Panama City store but you can drop them off at the store in Navarre and they will transport them both ways for you. I recommend them highly!!


I was going to buy my washers from them, but one of the fellas in Destin store said all they could get were standard washers. I figured he was wrong, but just ordered them online myself. I do get alot of parts from them, but I prefer to do my own work if I have the time. They have done great work on the things I have taken them.


----------

